# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  दमदार  गायन और शानदार नृत्य प्रदर्शन   - रियलिटी शोज  के कुछ  संकलन !

## Parbat

*दोस्तों,

हम सब इस सूत्र मे बाटेंगे आप समे टी वी पर देखे गए अदभुद डान्स और गायन के पर्फोर्मंस.


आप सभी से अनुरध है की आप सभी सहकार्य करे.*

----------


## Parbat

*डांस और हास्य का अजब गजब मिश्रण.........*

----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र बेहतरीन सूत्र की बधाई हो, मैं तो चालू हो गया हूँ, सुनने देखने, डबल फायदा उठा रहा हूँ,

----------


## Parbat

> मित्र बेहतरीन सूत्र की बधाई हो, मैं तो चालू हो गया हूँ, सुनने देखने, डबल फायदा उठा रहा हूँ,



धन्यवाद दोस्त,

और थोड़े बोहोत अपडेट देता हूँ.

सारे के सारे पर्फोर्मंस ला जवाब है.

----------


## Parbat



----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत लाजवाब संग्रह है महादेव , सारे के सारे एक से बढकर एक .....:clap:

----------


## Salonee

*वाह परबत जी .......बहुत अच्छा टोपिक चुना आपने .................अब अगर आपकी इजाजत हो तो मे भी अपने पसंदीदा डांस परफ़ोर्मेंस यहाँ शेअर करना चहुंगी*

----------


## Salonee



----------


## Salonee

धर्मेश का कॉमिक एक्ट

----------


## Salonee



----------


## Salonee



----------


## Salonee



----------


## Parbat

धन्यवाद सलोनी जी,

अब तो आप के साथ के बिना मेरे सूत्र अधूरे से लगते है.

भविष्य मे भी इसी तरह की सहायता की उन्मीद रहेगी आप से..

----------


## Parbat

> बहुत लाजवाब संग्रह है महादेव , सारे के सारे एक से बढकर एक .....:clap:



धन्यवाद साजिद भिया.

बोहोत ही उपयुक्त नाम रखा है आपने इस सूत्र का.

अब से मेरे हर सूत्र का फाइनल सोच लिया है मैंने,

जो भी सूत्र बनाऊंगा, नाम करन के लिए आप के पास भेज दूंगा.


हा हा हा हा...........

श्शुक्रिया भाई........

----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat



----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र पर्वत भाई जी आपको बधाई !!!!!*

----------


## Parbat

> *बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र पर्वत भाई जी आपको बधाई !!!!!*



बोहोत बोहोत शुक्रिया पंकज भाई...

----------


## Parbat

*
देखिये दो लिटिल मास्टरस की लड़ाई,

जरिया एक कला............

कमाल की बात है इस लड़ाई मे ना तो कभी की जीतता है ना कोई हारता है.............

एक बच्चा चेम्पियन है बी बोइंग स्टाइल का तो दूजा लोकिंग और पोपिंग का महारथी है।
देखिये कमाल और धमाल इन दोनों का.............*

----------


## Parbat

*डांस मे कई बार प्रोप यूस मैये जाते है.......

ये प्रोप किसी भी किस्म के हो सकते है या कुछ भी हो सकता है........

इस डांस मे थर्मोकोल यूस किया गया है....

ये बोहोत ही दिफ़िक्ल्ट प्रोप है यूस करने के लिए।

आप ध्यान से देखे,

कमाल यूस किया है इन दोनों बच्चो ने................



*

----------


## Parbat

*इंसान मे हैवान है, यहाँ भी वहाँ भी,


अल्लाह निगेहबान है, यहाँ भी वहाँ भी,

हिंदू भी मज़े मे है, मुसलमान भी मज़े मे है,

इंसान परेशान है, यहाँ भी वहाँ भी.......*

----------


## Parbat

*आप को पता है, क्या होता है जब दो चेम्पियन मिलते है????



ये होता है,



*

----------


## ramsingh111

क्या बात हे सूत्र क्यों रोक दिया मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे इस आगे विस्तार करो

रेपो

----------


## Parbat

एक बार फिर से बोहत	ही मुश्किल प्रोप का खूबसूरत इस्तेमाल।

एक टिशू पेपर के साथ डांस.........

देखिये डांस के इस राजकुमार को.........

----------


## Parbat

देखिये एक फाइटर को गाते हुए...........


प्लीज़ एक बार जरूर जरूर देखिएगा...


कभी ना हार मान ने का जज्बा................

----------


## Parbat

एक बार फिर से बोहोत ही डिफिकल्ट प्रॉप .....


और बिलकुल जादुई उपयोग उस प्रॉप का.......

----------


## Parbat

ग्रुप डांस की बात करे,

तो यह ग्रुप इंडिया के सर्व श्रेष्ट मे से एक है.....


रोहन एंड ग्रुप.......

----------


## Parbat

अब तक जितने ग्रुप डांस मैंने देखे है,

रोहन एंड ग्रुप के मुकाबले सिर्फ एक ग्रुप ठहरता देखा है.........

वो है फिक्टिशिअस ग्रुप........





इस ग्रुप को फिल्मो मे भी ब्रेक मिल चूका है.......

आगे वक्त आने पे कभी और बताऊँगा इनके विषय मे...

----------


## Parbat

हलाकि यह पोस्ट इस सूत्र के साथ बावस्ता तो नहीं है.....

मगर.......



क्या होगा जब ये दोनों ग्रुप आमने सामने होंगे???


वो बोले तो वन ओन वन.......


देखिये और मज़े लीजिए.........

इनके डांस के जस्बे को सलाम........

----------


## Parbat

*डांस के दो माहारथी एक साथ मिले तो ये होता है।

मिलिये शक्ति और सलमान से......


और सुंदर कोरिओग्राफी मास्टर संदीप की॥


*

----------


## Salonee

> ग्रुप डांस की बात करे,
> 
> तो यह ग्रुप इंडिया के सर्व श्रेष्ट मे से एक है.....
> 
> 
> रोहन एंड ग्रुप.......


पर्सनली मुझे ये ग्रुप मेरा मोस्ट फेवरेट हे .................इनकी सबसे पहली पेरफ़ोर्मेंस मेने बूगिवूगी पर देकि थी तब से पसंद हे ..........................बहुत ही एफोर्ट्लेस डांस मूव्स होते हें इनके

----------


## Parbat

*अगर गोविंदा को छोटा कर दिया जाए,

तो ये बनता है......*

----------


## Parbat

*उफ़............

ये बच्चा है या आफत है????*

----------


## Salonee

ओह तेरी .........................ये बच्चा ही हे ना ?:mepullhair:

----------


## Parbat

बाप रे..............

कमबख्त एक बिट तो छूटे...............

क्या शार्पनेस, क्या सेन्स ऑफ रीदम, 

जस्ट परफेक्ट है ये बच्चा...........

----------


## Parbat



----------


## Salonee

*इस गाने मे डांस देखिये ......एकदम स्मूद ...............खास तौर पर एक जगह लड़की ( बिन्नि) लड़के (धर्मेश) के ऊपर से फिसलती हे वो बहुत कमाल का हे*

----------


## Salonee

इस गाने मे कोश्च्युम को छोड़ सब बहुत अच्छा हे :cool:.........................

----------


## Parbat

जान है इस लड़की के गायन में...........

----------


## pyaaas



----------


## pyaaas

> 


ye video kyun nahi dikhai de rahaa ?

----------


## pyaaas



----------


## Parbat

*बॉस...........

एक बार देख लीजिये....
बच्चो ने रुला ना दिया तो कहना........*

----------


## loolugupta

badhiya prastuti hai

----------


## ingole

दमदार डांस के साथ शुरू ही चुका है डी आई डी ( डांस इंडिया डांस ) का नया सीजन . दूसरी तरफ रोमांस से भरा हुआ एक और नृत्य शो नाच बलिये का भी आगाज हो चुका है.

----------

